
Capital One Announces Breach Affecting ~106m US and Canadian Customers - atlasunshrugged
https://www.washingtonpost.com/gdpr-consent/
======
atlasunshrugged
Alt link in case of paywall for WaPo [https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-
canada-49159859](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-49159859)

